
Maker Marketplace Tindie Acquired by SupplyFrame, Parent of Hackaday - 2bluesc
http://us5.campaign-archive.com/?u=7aa035bfbcb82bedd3f3c334b&id=ed4f1582e5
======
2bluesc
Non-email release followed: [http://hackaday.com/2015/08/05/tindie-becomes-a-
part-of-the-...](http://hackaday.com/2015/08/05/tindie-becomes-a-part-of-the-
hackaday-family/)

------
szczys
Big win for Open Hardware on this one. You have Tindie with a huge network of
small-run (and sometimes not so small) hardware manufacturing and the Hackaday
community always looking for unique and interesting stuff to get their hands
on.

Bonus: two incredible logos

------
sophikravitz
This is amazing news for the hardware community. Tindie has been a jumping
ground for so many of my friend's projects-turned-product. It's going to be
awesome to add Hackaday (parent company SupplyFrame) to the mix!

